# How to show both gas gauges



## dhwelder (Mar 4, 2012)

My girlfriends dad has a 06 26 Cape Horn and the last time we went out we ran out of gas on one engine while the gauge showed 1/2 so how do you show the other tank. Or is it possible, it's supposed to be from what I've seen


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

using a single pole double throw switch between the tanks and gage will allow you to check the fuel level in each tank.


----------



## dhwelder (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry to sound dumb but I don't understand what your talking about


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

http://www.ni.com/white-paper/4453/en/


----------



## dhwelder (Mar 4, 2012)

So there is no way to look at the yamaha gauges that are installed already besides hooking up on of those switches


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Pretty much.....Depends on your gauges too.

I got rid of all that mess....Installed 2 - single Fuel gauges. 1 for each tank. makes life so much more simple for filling and keeping the boat balanced, as my tanks are Port/Stb..

But am installing a SPDT switch for a buddy of mine. Single analog gauge 85gal main - 38gal Aux.

I'd suggest that you also look at the sending unit's. Sounds defective.


----------

